# Bye Guys



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Can't take haveing to re-log in every couple of minutes. Take care all.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> Can't take haveing to re-log in every couple of minutes. Take care all.


I don't understand Ron.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Isnt it a real PITB, there's probably an easy solution.

I thought you had fell out with us!


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Hold on in Ron.

I'm sure Jase and the gurus said it can be cured by disabling cookies or something (why isn't it at the bottom of the screen just when you want it?). It happens to me some days but not others.

Go to it gurus, rescue that Ron


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

....just logged out

the aforementioned screen then is visable

deleted and logged back in.

Lets see.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm not having any problems at all


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Don't go Ron....surely we can sort this out?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im having no log in issues at all


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Hang in there, Ron, it can't be that bad. I found I had to log in again this evening as well, even though I'd previously deleted the board cookies, however it was the first time I'd had to do so for over a week.

Think what you'll be missing. Don't throw it all away and desert us for the want of a little click!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> Can't take haveing to re-log in every couple of minutes. Take care all.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't have any log-in issues either


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ron, I`m sorry you feel this way but I can understand how frustrating it is









BTW guys I`m still having forum drop outs a few times a day but you lot aren`t getting rid of me that easily


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

The forum is my homepage when Firefox startsmost of the ime I'm already signed in but once in a while I have to Log-in but as the page remembers my password one click and I reading the forum.

I don't delete the cookies the board uses, I don't see the point.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Done it to me couple of times but not a lot.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

no probs here

Roy curious if you have a time out setting on the cookies from the IPB end


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I had quite a few problems with not being able to log on for more than a few minutes a few weeks ago....but some fiddling and info from Roy seems to have helped.......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ron, I`m sorry you feel this way but I can understand how frustrating it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It happened again a few minutes ago, I`m begining to realise that I`m just going have to put up with it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So your not leaving us then Mac???









( Memo to Roy...Must try harder)


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I have problems all the time. That's why I haven't been around much lately.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

I have to re-log in if I change where I'm accessing it from (work PC, Blackberry, home PC) but other than that it's fine for me.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> So your not leaving us then Mac???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`m like a nasty virus, very irritating & bl**dy hard to get rid of


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

I am getting some issues,but in the overall scheme of things

It aint no big deal,hang on in there Ron.

Martin


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Strange.

Ron must be having some real crap to down tools completely.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Most of my drop outs occur when I`m posting or editing a post









Maybe the mods are out to get me after all


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

really weird but I'm logged on on the desktop on fire fox and at the same time on the laptop on IE and I'm having absolutly no problems at all







The forum has never been so stable or as fast!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well if anyone has suggestions of what`s going on and how (if possible) I can fix it, I`d be grateful










BTW I`ve tried deleting cookies but it made no difference


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Only problem I have is cookies timing out every few days - no big deal, but just not persistant like they used to be.

Browser is Firefox 2.0.0.1


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Ignore this, I'm just trying something.

[EDIT]Nope, can't even make it go wrong if I try. Works perfectly for me [/EDIT]


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's nothing to do with the anti-phishing filter in IE7 is it?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Happens every now and then, but not enough to make me leave. After all, I've still got 8,500 posts to go before Roy gives me a free watch!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> It's nothing to do with the anti-phishing filter in IE7 is it?


Dunno, mine's disabled.

[EDIT]blah blah blah ignore this rubbish just trying something else blah blah[/EDIT]


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> > It's nothing to do with the anti-phishing filter in IE7 is it?
> 
> 
> Dunno, mine's disabled.


Mine too.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Happens every now and then, but not enough to make me leave. After all, I've still got 8,500 posts to go before Roy gives me a free watch!


You may be on to something there Cammy, I`ve only got 889 posts to go, maybe `they` are trying to stop me getting one


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Happens every now and then, but not enough to make me leave. After all, I've still got 8,500 posts to go before Roy gives me a free watch!
> ...


What free watch?









Oops, I forgot.







Must be getting old. :*****:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Stan said:


> It's nothing to do with the anti-phishing filter in IE7 is it?


I'm using IE7 with phishing filter enabled and I've never had any problems


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Robert said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > It's nothing to do with the anti-phishing filter in IE7 is it?
> ...


I upgraded to IE7 when it went gold and also use Firefox 2.x and have no problems here. I didn't even realise people were having problems with the log- in.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Stan said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > > It's nothing to do with the anti-phishing filter in IE7 is it?
> ...


Just enabled mine and it's checked the phishing database four times without any disastrous effects. Well, except being a bit slow and the odd page not responding straight away. It certainly doesn't log me out of the forum or anything like that.

I'm using a debugging proxy (Microsoft Fiddler (yes it's really called that







)) which analyzes HTTP sessions and shows all the requests and responses as they go to and from your PC and the Internet.

For me, everything looks fine and I can't see any problems. I've deliberately taken half-an-hour over this post and previewed it a dozen times but everything works perfectly.

Oh well, If I think of something, I'll let you know


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

How many people are having problems and how many of those are with AOL ?

If you are having ny login problems then please reply stating your ISP , Browser and whether you have or have not enabled cookies for this site and if you have a static ISP or not.

If I do not know that you are having problems then I cannot help you.

I'm sure that I can sort this out but if not I'll come round next week and set up your computers.









Can I leave ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> How many people are having problems and how many of those are with AOL ?
> 
> If you are having ny login problems then please reply stating your ISP , Browser and whether you have or have not enabled cookies for this site and if you have a static ISP or not.
> 
> ...


Don't go too far, you don't get off that easily.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Ron,

Download Adaware from Lavasoft and run a full scan.

Then delete any files it finds and reboot.

Stick with it mate.

I'm member No 4 and it's worth hanging on what to me is a second kind of home that I value


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> I'm member No 4 and it's worth hanging on what to me is a second kind of home that I value


Ahhhh Griff, that's nice.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Griff said:



> I'm member No 4


You are Number 6


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Like I said earlier, I've occasionally (3 or 4 times maybe) had to log in again since the site was moved to the new server, despite having clicked on "delete cookies set by this board". I'm not with AOL and I do run Adaware and Ewido every day without fail to purge any spyware, plus Avast anti-virus and Zone Alarm running in the background.

What I've just done now is update my IE7 settings specifically to allow cookies from this site (Tools/Internet Options/Privacy/Sites/Allow) which I hadn't done previously, although in fairness I hadn't needed to on the old site.

Hopefully that will do the trick, but will keep you posted if there are any relapses.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Must admit that I've had problems editing posts I've made from my work pc today (still using IE6). I occasioanlly get drop outs when I'm at home (IE7 with anti-phishing filter on & cookies deleted) & I can't access the site - the computer tries but says it's unavailable or I'm not connected to the internet or some such crap - just go somewhere else for a few minutes & then try again, I may have to try a couple of times but I always end up getting into the forum. Sometimes I'll have to log back in again too & sometimes I won't









It's annoying but it's not enough to make me leave.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Is "Create a stronghold" turned on or off? Default setting in ACP would be turned on Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

James said:


> Is "Create a stronghold" turned on or off? Default setting in ACP would be turned on Roy


It is turned on as it should be for security reasons, turning it off will not alter the problems that a few people are having.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks

Ron, and all you guys out there, life is too short.

Stick with it here. It's a good place to be.

I have been here many years, and even log in when I am on holiday like I was last year in Majorca

Stick with it Ron


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Griff said:


> Ron, and all you guys out there, life is too short.
> 
> Stick with it here. It's a good place to be.


Very True.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Roy said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > Is "Create a stronghold" turned on or off? Default setting in ACP would be turned on Roy
> ...


Yea most likely be a global issue but just thinking lol.

What if a persons addy changes during a browsing session and changes rapidly, some do? Would "Match user's IP Address during session validation" setting affect it? Knowing that "the IP address of the user must match the one stored in the sessions table for security" or if someone is on an intranet. That would affect a very small handfull of users.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Must admit that I've had problems editing posts I've made from my work pc today (still using IE6). I occasioanlly get drop outs when I'm at home (IE7 with anti-phishing filter on & cookies deleted) & I can't access the site - the computer tries but says it's unavailable or I'm not connected to the internet or some such crap - just go somewhere else for a few minutes & then try again, I may have to try a couple of times but I always end up getting into the forum. Sometimes I'll have to log back in again too & sometimes I won't


I haven`t a clue about the IE & ant-phishing stuff(







) but otherwise it sounds similar to my problems and as you say...



> It's annoying but it's not enough to make me leave.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

comon follks stick with it, no point leaving a forum because of a few technical problems ,im sure roy is doing his best to sort them out ,personally ive had no probs myself, how many with problems are using i.e? ,perhaps try another browser like firefox.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Just to broaden/add to the picture I frequently get asked, maybe always can't really remeber, to log in when I want to post altho' my browser is supposed to log me in every time I return..............annoying yes a bit but it's not a ball breaker.

I'm sure it will improve and the information and advice and cameraderie available once you're in far outweigh the hassle of getting here!!!

All I would say is hang in there all new/upgraded software that I have ever used has thrown up a few unforeseen problems!!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Well I have to access this forum via a proxy as they've restricted the internet access here at work

every page asks me to login and still am not put off this great place.... like a moth to the flame?


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Why have you got a cage in your living room, Griff







?

Oh and yes I have had the following intermittent problems using IE7 with phish filter enabled:

1) Can't connect to the site at all (I just assumed the site was down)

2) Not logged in automatically

1. has happened about 4 times in the last month

2. happens about every 3rd or 4th time I visit

*Simon*


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

I've had to log in a couple of times, usually after switching PCs. But not enough to give me any bother.

With the number of responses to this topic, it's clear what a great place the forum is


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I was experiencing tha same symptoms as Ron recently. Couldn't work out why but then I remembered that I'd applied an update to Zonealarm, as soon as I disabled ZA the problems stopped. I haven't had time to investigate further.


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

... and I went away after my post above , just came back and... yep, I had to log in again as it didn't do so automatically







.

*Simon*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, it cant be a forum thing as so many of us are unaffected....









It must be a PC setting thing?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mycroft said:


> Why have you got a cage in your living room, Griff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cage housed my pet cockateil Ossie which passed away very recently after 23 years.

I dont have the cage anymore

If I get another bird I'd rather get a new cage too


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

guess what just had to loggin again,it's a bit of a ****

bowie


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

No problem at all from over here.

Hang in there guys









This forum rocks.

Alexus.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been playing with this since last night. I just can't see anything wrong. I logged in to the forum on this machine at around 1PM and it's still logged in now. That includes leaving it idle for an hour while I went to lunch.

Earlier I tried some "anonymous" browsing using the Tor network via the Torpark browser (based on Firefox) which effectively means that my IP address was changing every few minutes. Apart from when the Tor network itself became a little unresponsive and timed out, there was no problem at all with remaining logged in to this forum and changing my IP address. Remaining logged in is based on your Session ID rather than your IP address. The Session ID is stored in a cookie which gets deleted when the session ends so you then need to log in again to generate a new session and get a new Session ID.

Are the majority of people having problems specifically leaving the "Remember me?" check box ticked when they log in? I deliberately clear this and I haven't had time to investigate whether this causes any issues. I may get a chance at the weekend.

My cookie settings are as follows in IE and are set basically the same for other browsers:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for taking the time to look into this Rich


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's OK









Just too bad I can't replicate the problem, even if I try!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Rich,

I too cannot find any problems.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve never bothered with the "Remember Me" facility so it can`t be that, I think I`m just going to have to put up with the dropouts









Luckliy this forum is worth it


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I had problems a while ago and got on to AOL about it. Went through a long drawn out procedure they gave me and have not had problems since.

AOL causes a lot of probs on forums


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

No problems in a couple of weeks. I was replying to this thread about 3 pages ago and the site dropped out... Never went back and posted 'til now.

Using Windows XP Pro, SP2, Firefox 2.0.0.1 and had the same issues at work on desktop and home on laptop. Different ISP's.

Maybe once a week I come on and don't get logged on automatically. No big deal, as someone else said, just one click and it's OK.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I visit every day and find I'm having to log in again about twice a week


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I have been prompted to login a few times over the last month...and I do use the "Remember Me" feature.

Without the forum software documentation, it's impossible to tell what the role of each cookie is, but I do have a ".thewatchforum.co.uk" cookie ("pass_hash") that is due to expire on the 5th Feb 2007. It will be interesting to see if I have to re-login on that day.

Roy, got any documentation on these cookies?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The cookies are set to expire every seven days I think.

I do not have any documentation to hand.

I find it strange that some have a problem and some do not. If it was forum software related then should we not all have problems ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Member's log in key: Expiration

It is advised that a member's log in key (used in cookies for persistent log in) expires weekly if not used. This increases the security of your board by exposing log in data for a week limiting the time frame a hacker would have to use the key if stolen.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have been using this software for the past two to three months with no problems, other than server ones.

The software did not change when we moved server. The only thing that changed was the site address so old cookies had to be deleted from your machines and new ones added.

I can turn off lots of security settings in the software but feel this is not a good idea.

I cannot replicate any problems that some people are having. It could be ISP, firewall or browser settings.

I have no idea what ratio of people are having problems, how often, when etc etc. I have no idea if they have been having problems since the site name change, forum software or even before this.

Until this post I thought everything was ok.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

no worries Roy all will make it through fine!

there are not that many settings in the security tabs/cookies to change that can have affect on this 2 maybe

it may be older soft on the user side that are not keeping up with Invision and its soft changes


----------

